
French study finds anti-malarial/antibiotic combo could reduce Covid-19 duration - coldcode
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/french-study-finds-anti-malarial-and-antibiotic-combo-could-reduce-covid-19-duration/
======
gus_massa
The control group is not randomized, and most of it is in another(s)
hospital(s).

They are not counting the 6 patients that they lost in the treatment group (2
leave, 3 where transfer to ICU, 1 die). It is more strange that they didn't
lost any patient in the control group.

It's strange that they use an antibiotic against a viral infection.

More discussion in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22624955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22624955)

~~~
jaresh
There definitely needs to be more randomized trials regarding
hydroxychloroquine. It can have adverse side-effects on the eyes and/or
kidneys. It is not a benign compound.

